# new ABT holder



## jlmacc (Dec 14, 2009)

My new ABT holder made out of stainless washers.Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice Job!.............Looks pretty neat.


----------



## chefrob (Dec 14, 2009)

i think it is a good idea...........


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 14, 2009)

looks great,  holds twelve peppers too.


----------



## jlmacc (Dec 14, 2009)

Glad you guys like it.It only holds 10 peppers but that is good enough for me and my family.I like that I have plenty of space between them also.It won't take up to much room either on my cooking grate.


----------



## oneshot (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice job!!! That's usin yer noodle....


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 14, 2009)

ya can put boats in the leg holes 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I am gonna make some too very good Idea


----------



## jlmacc (Dec 14, 2009)

LOL, Funny I was looking at that too


----------



## nickelmore (Dec 14, 2009)

What size washers?  Is that tig welded or real good mig?

hmmm wonder if I have any stainless washers around.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 14, 2009)

Well this one puts you thinking inside the box............the box of washers for sure. Great job and keep up the good work.


----------



## jlmacc (Dec 14, 2009)

The washers are 2 1/2 inches wide OD and 1 inch ID.Mig welded.The 1 inch holes still seem to be a little small for the peppers I get from a mexican store down the road,they always have real nice fat ones.


----------



## meateater (Dec 14, 2009)

Reps for that idea. Nice job.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 14, 2009)

Looks Great, should be okay...


----------



## morkdach (Dec 14, 2009)

neat idea i gots some washes and a tig will have to get busy thanks


----------



## john3198 (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice job. Cheaper than store bought, no doubt.


----------



## motorcitykid (Dec 19, 2009)

My family needs about 4 of those!  When ABT's are on the menu, they will not leave me alone until they are done.  Very nice idea.


----------



## ryphraph (Dec 21, 2009)

I made these, one using old Chevy small-block springs and push rods. I find 1" is too small to hold peppers well. I need some bigger springs and drills to make these work better.

Ryph


----------

